# Exterior BBQ gas point for 2006 Trigano Tribute



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

We are thinking of having a BBQ point fitted to our Tribute. Has anyone had this done on a panel van? We have spoken to Danum but they are not sure if it can be done. It's not the same as having one fitted to a coachbuilt. The sliding door will block the BBQ point when in the open position and it really needs to be on the door side. Also all the pipework would have to be routed under the van, being a metal floor, and be exposed to damage.

Can anyone suggest someone who would be able to do this and what sort of price we would be looking at?

Keith & Pam


----------

